# PAX who consistently leave shitty ratings, should have their ratings count less.



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

So when I thought this up on my own, I thought I was brilliant, but then I saw that there was an entire category called 'ratings' ...I realized, this will probably be the thousandth person to suggest this.

...also, I KNOW that this is just us drivers venting here, but who knows, maybe there are folks from uber or lyft actually reading some of this, so here it is:

*Why should a consistently bi*chy,  unsatisfied PAX, who consistently leaves bad ratings have their ratings taken as seriously as someone who only rates drivers carefully and sparingly?*


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> So when I thought this up on my own, I thought I was brilliant, but then I saw that there was an entire category called 'ratings' ...I realized, this will probably be the thousandth person to suggest this.
> 
> ...also, I KNOW that this is just us drivers venting here, but who knows, maybe there are folks from uber or lyft actually reading some of this, so here it is:
> 
> *Why should a consistently bi*chy,  unsatisfied PAX, who consistently leaves bad ratings have their ratings taken as seriously as someone who only rates drivers carefully and sparingly?*


The short answer is they are running a business and you and your car is the product, they leech, and playing fair hurts their over all goal. The rating system is to make it look like some kind of fair game, just post here when your tire blows out or if you have to change brakes how fast they are to help and play fair LOL


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

There absolutely _are_ folks from Uber and Lyft actually reading some of this, and they absolutely don't give a flying fig.

Your idea would be valuable in a balanced world.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd actually say the same for drivers too. These guys who rate everyone 4 who didn't cash tip aren't exactly much better


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber considers all pax to be 5* customers as long as their credit cards remains active.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Joshua J said:


> I'd actually say the same for drivers too. These guys who rate everyone 4 who didn't cash tip aren't exactly much better


Except that a passenger won't lose its job because an Uber driver rated low.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When I started driving, I did the same thing all drivers do: everyone gets 5 stars.

Now, I estimate that 50% of my pax get 5 stars. Does that make me a bi*chy driver, or a thoughtful driver who is willing to rate fairly?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> I'd actually say the same for drivers too. These guys who rate everyone 4 who didn't cash tip aren't exactly much better


Untrue - I want to know who is a shitty rider - and to me, shitty riders don't tip.

This game is all about the Benjamins - the only thing I care about when I accept a ping, truly, is "will this person be polite and tip me if I provide stellar service?" and if other scaredy-cat drivers would stop giving every Tom Dick and Harry a 5-star rating because they're scared of the big bad retaliation ratings, I'd be able to use ratings the way they're supposed to be used- to decide what pax I want, based on their tipping habits.

Just stop giving shitty pax 5 stars - if they're rude, late, inconsiderate, obnoxious, ask for unreasonable stops and favors, don't tip (80% of them at least) RATE THEM ACCORDINGLY.

That's what pax ratings are for - it's literally the ONLY tool drivers have to decide whether we want them in our car. If every driver rates every pax 5, what's the frigging point?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

When Uber added tipping to the app to start off the 180 days of change they said it was their answer to our earnings. It is in the 180 days of change graphics in their advertising material. If it is part of our earnings then tipping is far from optional. It is expected. So pax who don't tip are stealing from us. They aren't supplementing our salary as Uber intended when they added a tipping option to the app. Pax who steal money out of your pocket and food out of your child's mouth are deserving of lower ratings.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

"Based on your feedback, we're expanding Ratings Protection to cover more reasons that are out of your control. Starting today, low ratings from riders who consistently give low ratings, or those given for reasons like bad traffic or GPS route, won't count toward your overall rating."


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> "Based on your feedback, we're expanding Ratings Protection to cover more reasons that are out of your control. Starting today, low ratings from riders who consistently give low ratings, or those given for reasons like bad traffic or GPS route, won't count toward your overall rating."


holy crap! did you just make this up? or this real life?

Is thise from Uber or Lyft?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> holy crap! did you just make this up? or this real life?
> 
> Is thise from Uber or Lyft?


Her entire post is a hotlink to the announcement on Uber's website. Give it a click and prepare to be happy!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Her entire post is a hotlink to the announcement on Uber's website. Give it a click and prepare to be happy!


ah, thanks, I didn't even realize that it was a link...


----------



## JDJDrama (Jun 5, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> "Based on your feedback, we're expanding Ratings Protection to cover more reasons that are out of your control. Starting today, low ratings from riders who consistently give low ratings, or those given for reasons like bad traffic or GPS route, won't count toward your overall rating."





thatridesharegirl said:


> "Based on your feedback, we're expanding Ratings Protection to cover more reasons that are out of your control. Starting today, low ratings from riders who consistently give low ratings, or those given for reasons like bad traffic or GPS route, won't count toward your overall rating."


I really want this to be true, but until I actually experience it, I don't believe it. I almost only get back lower ratings after I've given them out. Pax negative feedback is so vague and generic, that it usually doesn't make much sense, and isn't helpful to anyone! Driver's can't improve or even learn from feedback that lacks any real specifics. 
The rating system may give a decent "general idea" of someone, but it's still very flawed. Pax & Drivers can give out 1 stars for any or no reason at all. That's a huge flaw that can ultimately lead to a Driver losing their job! 
I just received a 1 star (Navagation) that I couldn't even guess who, when or where it came from. After 4,500 trips, it doesn't matter to me much, but it's still annoying. 
But I'm hoping you are right, and these changes come into play 
- Rant Over!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> "Based on your feedback, we're expanding Ratings Protection to cover more reasons that are out of your control. Starting today, low ratings from riders who consistently give low ratings, or those given for reasons like bad traffic or GPS route, won't count toward your overall rating."


I don't trust Uber on this - I recently sent a message to them after a crap ride and said "If this rider tries to rate me poorly, it's due to Uber's navigation and the traffic we faced during the majority of the trip, which I didn't have any control over. Please make sure their poor rating (if given) is removed ASAP as Uber's new terms state that issues like traffic and faulty navigation won't count against drivers if riders attempt to give a bad rating because of it. Thank you."

They wrote back saying that unfortunately they can't change ratings and the one bad rating won't make a big difference blah blah blibbity blah.....

If the passenger doesn't specifically list one of the few reasons Uber allows for poor ratings to be removed when they rate, Uber doesn't seem open to actually believing the driver (shocking, right, considering Uber's "drivers are guilty first, guilty always, guilty forever and should never be trusted" stance).

Or maybe I'm doing it wrong. (I sense a collective "YES! YES YOU MOST CERTAINLY ARE!" coming from the entire UP community.)


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> I'd actually say the same for drivers too. These guys who rate everyone 4 who didn't cash tip aren't exactly much better


No tip = 1 Star


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> No tip = 1 Star


you vets are ruthless!


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

A while back got my very first 1star, which was undeserved, and I contacted Uber three times about it, and every time they said that they wouldn't do anything about it....

About two weeks later I noticed the rating had been changed to a 4star... Makes me wonder if someone in management read my e- mail and did something about it.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

There is a fairly simple way to identify pax who regularly rate drivers lower than others..it’s called inter-rather reliability and it’s something every statistician and data scientist at Uber understands. They don’t do this because they don’t want to.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I don't trust Uber on this - I recently sent a message to them after a crap ride and said "If this rider tries to rate me poorly, it's due to Uber's navigation and the traffic we faced during the majority of the trip, which I didn't have any control over. Please make sure their poor rating (if given) is removed ASAP as Uber's new terms state that issues like traffic and faulty navigation won't count against drivers if riders attempt to give a bad rating because of it. Thank you."
> 
> They wrote back saying that unfortunately they can't change ratings and the one bad rating won't make a big difference blah blah blibbity blah.....
> 
> ...


It's because uber specifically states when a rating won't affect driver scores if they choose that option, so they thumb thru until that message doesn't pop up. So what they did with rating protection is nullified by them telling pax when it won't hurt us.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Why should a consistently bi*chy,  unsatisfied PAX, who consistently leaves bad ratings have their ratings taken as seriously as someone who only rates drivers carefully and sparingly?


Because they pay? That gives them a certain elevated status in the free market to $hit on you.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

*Should bad ratings from consistently cranky PAX count less **No, customer is always right.

As a technology service company, if they indeed know their turfs, these paxes should have their app feature turned off. Why let the pax abuse the system to its own demise?*


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> When I started driving, I did the same thing all drivers do: everyone gets 5 stars.
> 
> Now, I estimate that 50% of my pax get 5 stars. Does that make me a bi*chy driver, or a thoughtful driver who is willing to rate fairly?


Who says you're rating fairly. Most of my pax dont talk. They all get 5 stars. How do you end up with half getting 5 stars?


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

If you're busy and skilled, these individuals don't matter much. A drop in your 5* bucket doesn't cause a ripple. If you're not very good and start from a lower rating, you feel the bad stuff more.

So you can ***** and moan about how pax **** you over, how uber should fix your situation, even blame the gubment. Or you can improve your craft and have some peace.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Had a crank the other day. Got to her quick, got her to her destination with no problems/hard brakes/speeding YET Girl going from sears auto center to a college. Said hi, normal BS. "Finally, getting some good weather, etc." Could tell she wasn't interested in small talk. Could tell she was crabby about something before she even got in the car. Shut my damn mouth and drove. After 5-10 minutes, saw the 4 star come in.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Joshua J said:


> Had a crank the other day. Got to her quick, got her to her destination with no problems/hard brakes/speeding YET Girl going from sears auto center to a college. Said hi, normal BS. "Finally, getting some good weather, etc." Could tell she wasn't interested in small talk. Could tell she was crabby about something before she even got in the car. Shut my damn mouth and drove. After 5-10 minutes, saw the 4 star come in.


From what I understand, it doesn't work that way. This could be just BS mind you, but from what they and others here say and believe, the ratings are staggered randomly time wise in order to make it hard to know who left you shitty ratings.

Now don't get me wrong, typically, the people-garbage stand out like a Trump hat in West Hollywood since they make up a small fraction of your total.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I've been driving since May 2015 and I've never seen anything that suggested that Uber delays ratings in any fashion. At least not in my market.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Z129 said:


> I've been driving since May 2015 and I've never seen anything that suggested that Uber delays ratings in any fashion. At least not in my market.


oh, I just drive Lyft soooo could be....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I don't trust Uber on this - I recently sent a message to them after a crap ride and said "If this rider tries to rate me poorly, it's due to Uber's navigation and the traffic we faced during the majority of the trip, which I didn't have any control over. Please make sure their poor rating (if given) is removed ASAP as Uber's new terms state that issues like traffic and faulty navigation won't count against drivers if riders attempt to give a bad rating because of it. Thank you."
> 
> They wrote back saying that unfortunately they can't change ratings and the one bad rating won't make a big difference blah blah blibbity blah.....
> 
> ...


There is some ratings protection from what I researched. I started another thread, as a rider if you get less than 5 stars it takes a week for the rider to find out. However I think there is a small group of people who see this rating drop and blame their last driver and either downrate them and or make up complaints to get revenge as they think the ride went beautifully as all riders think.

When you rate a driver there is a lot more boxes available for them to choose from compared to drivers and the boxes they choose. Some of the boxes are valued more than others me thinks, so if you get a navigation complaint, and or price complaint, I don't think those ratings are factored into drivers rating.

Over the past few months I have gotten 1, 2 or 3 stars as I normally dont get those, but a few days later they go away, it could be ratings protection


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I keep a running track of how many non-5s I get. Might sound ridiculous but the number is low enough to deal with. In 3050 trips, I received 41 ratings that were not 5s. 

A couple months ago, that number was 39 then, out of the blue, it changed to 38. I literally lost a non-5 review. I was confused about it and then we got word that riders who chronically rate low were being expunged. I'm certain that this accounts for it. 

Pretty sure Uber basically just has a flag for bad riders that, when tripped, it ignores every rating they ever gave. Would be super easy code to install.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

My ratings have gone up through the the roof after this implementation.


----------



## Alex Driver (Jul 26, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Untrue - I want to know who is a shitty rider - and to me, shitty riders don't tip.
> 
> This game is all about the Benjamins - the only thing I care about when I accept a ping, truly, is "will this person be polite and tip me if I provide stellar service?" and if other scaredy-cat drivers would stop giving every Tom &%[email protected]!* and Harry a 5-star rating because they're scared of the big bad retaliation ratings, I'd be able to use ratings the way they're supposed to be used- to decide what pax I want, based on their tipping habits.
> 
> ...


That's a really good point. Sadly, I'm a perfect example of what you're saying. I have only rated 3-4 people less than 5 stars, even though I've taken plenty of awful people. It is mainly because I believe that people should have to do something REALLY bad to earn a bad rating. Golden rule. I have a 4.83, so obviously my method of 5 starring everyone isn't working that great either, though.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Once you have done 2000 runs, and you have established a good rating , any ratings under 4 should be thrown out.
If you drive 10 hours, hour number 10 driving is way different than hour number 1. You are not a machine.
loyalty should have some extra pts( with high churn rate for uber and lyft )
If you are picking up bunch of sub 5,0
Passengers, they need to give you extra points for that .If driver number 1 picks up 10 bad rated passenger and driver number 2picks up all 5.0 passengers ,
Number 1 should have few of his low ratings thrown out.


----------

